# Diesel Owners



## Larry56 (Jun 25, 2014)

thinking about purchasing a diesel truck and was wondering what you all think?


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Larry on the Shore........Think you need to provide more background info....i.e. intended use......there's only one manufacturer currently offering a size 1500 truck in a diesel....all others are larger and may or may not meet your needs.....see it's your 1st post......you'll learn.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Volvo's are nice!


----------



## Larry56 (Jun 25, 2014)

should have been more clear, hopefully this pix will attach? have a f250 gas today used for carrying my beaach house.


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

FWIW the extra $$ cost for the diesel would buy a lot of gas.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

My F150 is not good for comparisons, as I don't haul anything heavy & it has a V6 gas engine. Generally diesels produce better torque for pulling, but less mpg & the fuel cost per gallon is higher right now than gas. I like the Ford line of trucks myself. ( I drive a Volvo like the one in the pic I posted, but don't own it! They are really nice! ) 

Diesels are being made to burn cleaner now & you don't need to be concerned about alcohol additives in the fuel causing problems like the gas.

However, if it was me, I would be out test driving to see for myself what I might think would fit my situation & needs. 

BTW, the tractor I drive only gets about 10 mpg, and has the D13 Volvo engine in it. The old Freightliners & Internationals we used to have would only get from 6 to 8 mpg with larger Detroit, Cummins & International engines. The D13 is smaller than what we used to have in our trucks but more efficient, and coupled with automatic transmissions it actually pulls better. It's supposed to be cost effective over the long run. By comparison, if you drive a lot with all that weight on a pick-up, that's something to consider for the engine. Bigger is not always better. Efficiency & torque are what you need with a diesel to offset higher fuel prices. Fact is if you can break even with a diesel & not increase your costs as the fuel prices increase, you're doing good. 

Otherwise, I know very little about the diesels being offered in pick-up trucks. Wish you the best with your search.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Larry,

I've now owned a diesel for roughly three years. I purchased it to pull my boat. The gas powered Tahoe was fine until we had to go up any significant hills. The diesel is very close to my Tahoe when it comes to MPG. Once hooked up, the diesel gets much better MPG. I drive a 2002 Ford Excursion with a 7.3.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

ran this truck for a couple years, 98 dodge 1500 quad cab, made 3 trips to the obx and 1 to central ky, best it ever done was 13.7 mpg, I know the visor cost me around 2 mpg, it was a 5.9 gas auto/air,








bought this truck a year ago
its a 3500, 5.9 CTD, 6 speed manuel, it gets 19 mpg around town (55mpg) gets 17-18 at 70 mph on the interstate








used to cost me around 100 bucks in gas (I had to run mid grade in the gasser) to drive to work, it now averages 55.00 for fuel for a work week, I'll never not be rollin coal again
js


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I only have diesels right now...an F350, E350 and, my road dawg/fishin' buddy - a 1986 Mercedes diesel. 

While gas is more convenient, my fuel mileage is better on all of those vehicles than their gas counter parts....maybe the newest of the new gas models claim better, but anything pre-2000s?...I doubt it. My E350 van is a dually that's 24 foot long...has a mobile home look to it. I get just over 13 mpg. No matter how I drive and, they aren't turtles. Gas is currently 3.50/gal...diesel is 3.67

I have a preference for Fords. It's midway between the Dodge (pricey) and Chevy (cheaper). I don't know, the older chevys are hella sexy, but the 6.5 isn't a labor horse. The engine replacement cost on the Dodge is crazy. When they die...they die, but it's normally upwards of 300k miles. My van has 330 with no major work...the benz is prob in excess of 400. They are relatively simple to work on....the new ones?...not so much.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

...I shouldn't say "die"...instead that the usually make it to 300k before they need some type of major work and they haven't decreased 15% of their normal performance feel. They prob don't die till 500k...other stuff will start to go before the engine whereas a gas vehicle can look practically new, have 170k on the chassis and is at the end of the engine's lifespan or in need of an engine replacement...if it has 250k mi on it there's a 90 percent chance that gassers on it's 2nd engine already. No tune up every year and emissions valve issues either.

If you're the type to need/require a new vehicle every few years for the looks/social standpoint...stay with a gas. If you don't mind having the same vehicle for a decade or more you may want to consider a diesel.


----------



## wintersun (Sep 7, 2014)

Diesel makes sense for a truck or SUV that is going to tow more than 10,000 lbs. on a regular basis. Then the extra torque at low RPM's is a big benefit. For general use though a gas engine is much better. Diesels cost more to buy, twice as much to service, 10x to repair, and use diesel fuel that is more expensive than premium gas most of the time. They are also not good for making short trips as it takes the engine 20 minutes or longer to get to the operating temperatures where it begins to be fuel efficient. 

Where people go wrong so very often with gas powered trucks and SUV's is in getting them with high gears that do not allow the gas engine to be in its peak power band when the vehicle is towing a load. This shows in the tow ratings where the manufacturers rate the capacity of the same truck with 3.73 gears a full 25% higher than with 3.55 gears, and the same increase in going from 3.73 gears to 4.10 gears. Higher gears produce better fuel economy only during the EPA highway tests which are done with the vehicle indoors and on a dynometer. This is very important to the manufacturers who have to meet the CAFE standards but work against the real world use by owners of these vehicles.

I have diesel powered pickup so I am well aware of the benefits but also equally aware of the costs involved.


----------

